# To use Soil/Peat/Leonardite or not to use it?



## topfrog007 (Dec 30, 2007)

My 55G tank used Toms method with soil master select (SMS) as the only substrate and it's done fine for 1.5 to 2 years now.

The tank I'm currently working on, I plan on using mineralized top soil as substrate, it's cheap and works very well.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I'd use just straight Flourite, personally. And throw some Purigen in your filter if you're having issues with water discoloration.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Harry Muscle said:


> So I'm wondering ... what would be the result if I didn't use leonardite (or peat or soil)? According to Tom's article provides a source of carbon for the bacteria that live in the soil


I have been doing some experiments with soil. I have found that with soil without peat I have to add more carbon, Excel.


----------



## theredben (Dec 28, 2008)

Soil without peat would be counterproductive. Depending on what you mean by "soil", but the most you are going to find would be 15% Organic Matter. Peat moss is 100% Organic Matter and the decomposition provides the carbon. Using soil with low Organic Matter would require almost the same Excel Dosing as if you used only substrate.

I would vote for using peat moss instead of leonardite. You could also use something like purigen once in a while to remove some of the yellowing. Personally I use peat moss, but I am thinking of breaking down the tank and switching to leonardite just so I can get the yellowing and an "Amazon" feel.:hihi:


----------

